# You hear a phone ringing



## Fredie (Jan 18, 2009)

Picture this.
You are walking down the street; you pass a phone box and it is ringing. Do you answer it?

I would, just to see who it was.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 18, 2009)

No.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 18, 2009)

I pick it up and slam it down onto the receiver. Simple.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 18, 2009)

no.

it's probably for some drug deal or w/e. like hell am i getting involved with that.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 18, 2009)

AAAAH HOLY FUCK A PHONE
Should I answer its calling?
Yeah, sure, why not, da?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 18, 2009)

No, I watched a movie about that (although I have no idea what it's name was because the TV station didn't say what the name of it was) and the guy that answered it was being threatened to be shot by the person who called it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 18, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> AAAAH HOLY FUCK A PHONE
> Should I answer its calling?
> Yeah, sure, why not, da?


I think that HOLY is a 2-syllible[?] word. But I admire that You've been haikouing through your recent posts.

Pick it up, see what the person says, and then put it down.


----------



## Fredie (Jan 18, 2009)

Dragon of Fire said:


> No, I watched a movie about that (although I have no idea what it's name was because the TV station didn't say what the name of it was) and the guy that answered it was being threatened to be shot by the person who called it.


You mean, Phonebooth? Yeah, I watched that last night and I wondered if anyone else would apart from me...


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 18, 2009)

^ So *that's* the name of it, thanks. It was a good movie, but there was something seriously wrong with the sniper.


----------



## Fredie (Jan 18, 2009)

Dragon of Fire said:


> ^ So *that's* the name of it, thanks. It was a good movie, but there was something seriously wrong with the sniper.


You're welcome.
It was a very good movie, but that sniper had such a cool voice.


----------



## Beautiful Chaos (Jan 18, 2009)

thats just dumb. I don't wanna get involved with anything bad.


----------



## Silversnow (Jan 18, 2009)

_Hell yes._
...is my initial reaction.  It depends on if I've watched the Matrix lately.

But yeah, I'd probably answer it.

And I'm pretty sure you can't call pay phones, at least in the U.S.  Is that untrue of other countries?


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 18, 2009)

Er...can't you do something similar in the GTA series of games? And aren't the people who call the phone asking you to go kill someone or rob a bank or something like that?

I would be curious, but my fear would probably get the better of me. So probably no.


----------



## Fredie (Jan 18, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Er...can't you do something similar in the GTA series of games?


In GTA: Vice City I believe. I'm not sure if you can in the other ones though...


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jan 18, 2009)

It would kinda depend on my mood, but I probably would if I wasn't in a hurry or something. It's just a phone, right? If I didn't like what I heard, I'd just put it down.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 18, 2009)

Kai said:


> I think that HOLY is a 2-syllible[?] word. But I admire that You've been haikouing through your recent posts.
> 
> Pick it up, see what the person says, and then put it down.


It is 'syllable'.
And I say 'holy' as one.
Beat that, mister man!


----------



## surskitty (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd pick it up.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd just ignore it. Never pick up phones that aren't your cell phone or house phone, that's my logic.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 18, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> It is 'syllable'.
> And I say 'holy' as one.
> Beat that, mister man!


Contradiction here. If you say "'Holy' as one," then the second line becomes six syllables instead of seven.
Beat that, missus maam.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 18, 2009)

Nah, I'm not too much of a fan of phonespeaking as it is.

I'd also wonder where the hell I am. I'm not aware of anywhere I'd normally be having a public phone anywhere in the vicinity.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes.

It's fun.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't even answer my own phone, so no. Once I answered my cell, because the same unknown number kept calling me every few days leaving weird messages saying something about me buying art, I yelled at them I AM NOT JOHN/whatever WHOEVER YOU ARE GO AWAY! >:[ The old bitch called AGAIN and left a message saying the same crap about me buying art, I will never answer the phone again.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I would. Curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## Fredie (Jan 18, 2009)

ライチュウ;235699 said:
			
		

> Curiosity killed the cat.


Yeah, it did. But for a while I was a suspect!


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 19, 2009)

Fredie said:


> You're welcome.
> It was a very good movie, but that sniper had such a cool voice.


BECAUSE KEIFER SUTHERLAND IS GOD. _GOD_.

...more of you kids need to watch 24 ;;

And yeah.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 19, 2009)

No. Linoone has a deathly fear of phones, and would rather not having to do anything with them.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, that would be so awesome. :)


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 19, 2009)

No, phone booths are icky.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jan 19, 2009)

I would promptly go "WTF" and walk away.


----------



## zuea (Jan 19, 2009)

phone booths i will never talk in.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 19, 2009)

It's more likely than not a prank call by other people in the area who know that booth's phone number. So no.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 19, 2009)

No.
I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Mirry (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldn't. Like Time Psyduck, I couldn't be bothered, and I'm also not that fond of talking on the phone anyway.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd pick it up and talk in a weird voice to whoever it is.

"Welcome to Cometsh Flaggish Plaish. Whatza would you likes to order from us today-zerz?"

That's what I would say :D


----------



## ESP (Jan 21, 2009)

In theory, I would answer the phone and prank call whoever was on the other end.
But in reality, I'd probably just freak out and run.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 21, 2009)

No, I don't like speaking to people on phones. I'm fine in real life and internet chat but phones are strange...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 21, 2009)

But guys, what if the phone that was ringing was actually that guy from the new show "The Phone" and someone else picks it up and gets a chance to win $25,000 instead?

But since I doubt that would happen where I live, I wouldn't either xD


----------



## Gakidou (Jan 21, 2009)

I probably wouldn't...
But there's a 10% chance I would...soooo..


----------

